
MarkdownPrint.com – New free site for converting Markdown to GitHub styled HTML - curbits
http://www.markdownprint.com
======
curbits
We love Markdown but we got tired of all the bad Markdown converters out
there.

They are too advanced, too cluttered with ads and most of the time produce (in
our humble opinion) ugly HTML pages.

We wanted to create something that was really simple to use and outputs HTML
pages using GitHubs great looking and easily readable CSS style. We use this
tool ourselves all the time for creating documentation.

All conversions are made in the client and never sent to a backend. It also
supports code formatting with syntax highlighting.

Hope you like it too and find some use for it!

